# Tetra Aqua's AquaSafe ok for recharging Purigen



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

I am recharging my purigen for the first time and have just dumped out the bleach water and am in the process of treating with a dechlor. I only had about half of what was needed of Jungles Pond Start and the only thing I have here is AquaSafe from TetraAqua. Does anyone know if this is safe to use with purigen?

It says to that slime coat products can permanently inhibit the purigen. The aquasafe says "Enhances Natural Protective Slime Coat of Fish" on it. Think I would be better off just waiting till I got something else and used that? Says to use 2 tblspns of dechlor per cup of water. I used two cups and only had about 3 tblspns of the Pond Start and currently have it soaking in that.


----------



## Guams (Aug 21, 2009)

Since Seachem says not to use slime stuff, I would skip on using the AquaSafe. Go to your LFS and grab a bottle of API Tapwater Conditioner. I read somewhere on Seachem's forum that the API conditioner was fine to use, so I used that.

For what Purigen costs, I certainly wouldn't go against their advice. :wink:


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks Guams, I went there today and grabbed a bottle of it. And I am shocked at how concentrate it is. Only 1ml for 10 gallons compared to 5ml for 10 gallons of the other stuff. Dont believe it removes heavy metals though.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Well I got the purigen back in but I am nervous about some horror stories I have read about what happens to some after recharging. I followed directions exactly and even soaked it 2 time in the water/dechlor mix just to be safe!

Figured if I keep an eye on them for a few hours till I go to sleep they should be ok if all goes well that far. opcorn:


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Just an update, Seachem wrote back about what dechlor were safe to use with Purigen.

They said, "As long as the Dechlorinator DOESN'T contain any "AMINES" that it was SAFE to use with it."

So I emailed TetraAqua and they replied that the AquaSafe Now with Bio-Extract doesn't contain any Amines, so there for it is safe to use while recharging purigen.

Just thought I throw this out there for people like me who can only order Prime online since it is not carried by any LFS's around here.


----------

